# $1 Butane/Torch Lighter



## Kennmon (Mar 29, 2006)

here is a video of a lighter i bought on a whim at the local dollar store.
i passed by the store in the mall, saw a big display of lighters up front, and said what the hell, if it doesnt work, im out of a buck.






so far its working perfectly, i did have to take out a screw and fiddle with the gas adjustment a little, but now i have the flame perfect.
it holds quite a bit of butane, and is great.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I have a few lighters from Dollar Stores that work great. Put in good fuel like Vector when you refill it. It will work even better!!!

Though the ones I get have naked ladies on them and make moaning sounds when you open them


----------



## Kennmon (Mar 29, 2006)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I have a few lighters from Dollar Stores that work great. Put in good fuel like Vector when you refill it. It will work even better!!!
> 
> Though the ones I get have naked ladies on them and make moaning sounds when you open them


i used the dollar store fuel, it works fine.
no chance that stuff is going in my nicer lighters though.


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

I've got to pick up a good cheap torch sometime soon since my old one broke. I sent it in for warrenty service, but apparently the address on the warrenty card didn't exist.


----------



## Kennmon (Mar 29, 2006)

what brand?


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

You got a great deal on the lighter. Thanks for the video. Loved the sound of the lighter made. Sounded like a flame thrower.

Doc


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Very nice for a buck. I carry a Ronson torch lighter that I thought was cheap (2.94 walmart). The nicer lighters stay home or go to nicer places so they dont get everyday pocket wear.


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks bud I was just thinking of buying a work one.


----------



## PuroBrat (Sep 8, 2005)

Saw some torches at my local Murphy Oil Gas Station. They look like Old Chevy pickup trucks. On the tailgat is 2 round holes, one is the Refill port, the other is the Flame port. They are truly cool. $3.99

I got one at our local Shamrock Station about 3 years ago, looks like a Zippo, when you open it, A Pot Leaf lights up and changes colors until you close it. Works like a champ. 

I do want to get one of those truck one's though


----------



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

I bought a cheap torch from my local for $6 called Firebird. Very hefty in the hand and works great although it does really burn through the butane.


----------



## woobie (Mar 9, 2006)

Millow said:


> I've got to pick up a good cheap torch sometime soon since my old one broke. I sent it in for warrenty service, but apparently the address on the warrenty card didn't exist.


Millow keep an eye on Canadian tire, they sell those little "solder-it" lighters in the tool section. They go for $20 cdn but every few months go on sale for $5 or $6. I have 2 plus the bigger micro jet one and they work great.

And at $5 it's not the end of the world if you misplace it.


----------

